# Frozen pizza dough questions



## giggler (Jul 17, 2017)

1. I can't find this in my super.. is it neer the frozen Rhodes yeast rolls and waffles? or with the canned biscuits 

2. do you let it thaw and rise like Rhodes rolls, then roll it out like a pizza? or is it all ready thin like a flour tortilla?

3. I would like to make meat pies or these Runzas or even a Calzone, sort of small and and thin I think would be best..

I am looking for a hand sized sort of meat pie I can take with me to the work at the air port, and eat at room temp for lunch.. I am so tired of hamburgers..

I have never had a Calzone, but I bet that is good also.

Eric, pizza dough challend in Austin Tx.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 17, 2017)

At my corner Kroger it isn't frozen or even refrigerated. Sold in small bags between the expensive cheese and Mediterranian salad bar, next to the Starbucks. They take a dim view of folk like me on that side of the store.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2017)

giggler said:


> 1. I can't find this in my super.. is it neer the frozen Rhodes yeast rolls and waffles? or with the canned biscuits
> 
> *Ask a store employee where it is.*
> 
> ...



Pizza dough will work well for all those uses.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 18, 2017)

They keep ready to go dough in the bakery/deli area here, which can be frozen BTW once you get it home. But, the best place to ask for location would be the customer service counter in the store.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 19, 2017)

Publix has it in the deli in its own little fridge.
I use it whenever I can.  Its better than what I make.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 19, 2017)

You can find it in the frozen foods section along with the Bridgford frozen bread and dinner rolls, or in the refrigerated section in a tube, along with Pillsbury biscuits and sweet rolls, also in a tube. Either way, instructions are on the package.

A calzone is sort of a pizza turnover.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 22, 2017)

giggler said:


> 1. I can't find this in my super.. is it neer the frozen Rhodes yeast rolls and waffles? or with the canned biscuits
> 
> 2. do you let it thaw and rise like Rhodes rolls, then roll it out like a pizza? or is it all ready thin like a flour tortilla?
> 
> ...


Make your own. Strong bread flour/All Purpose flour + yeast + salt +a little sugar + warm water. No nasty additives & cheaper than the bought stuff and quicker because you don't have to traipse out to the shops to buy it.


----------



## di reston (Jul 23, 2017)

A Calzone - also called Panzerotto - is a half-moon shaped fold-over snack and here in Italy is considerated to be street food. They are truly delicious, and can be cooked either by frying or by baking. They are very popular all over Southen Italy, and are readily available at fast food shops.

The basic filling (tomatoes and mozzarella) can, and often is, be modified in many ways, for instance, including oives, anchovies, salami, and such like. The baked ones are lighter to eat while the fried versions get more votes for flavour:

for 20 panzerotti/calzoni 

tepid water  570 g
Flour (for baking cake dough) 500g
dried yeast  7grams
EVOO 155 g
sugar 10g
Bread flour  500g

Filling

500g mozzarella cut into tiny pieces
Origano to taste
For frying: Sunflower oil

Make the dough up as follows:

Mix the 2 flours together
Dissolve the yeast in a little warm water from the measured amount and add the sugar

Dissolve the salt in the rest of the water and drizzle it onto the flour mixing by hand as you go.
If you prefer, use your mixer/breadmaker
Add the oil and knead the dough thoroughly
Now transfer the dough on to your work suface and continue kneading until the dough is ready. Set aside to rest.

In the meantime, cut the mozzarella into very small pieces and combine with the tomatoes (Canned plum tomatoes cut into small pieces) and then the origan and the salt and pepper. Start putting the filling on to one side of each calzone, and crimp each calzone shut by pressing your first two fingers along the curved side of the calzone. Obviously, you can devise whatever
filling you prefer.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## caseydog (Jul 23, 2017)

di reston said:


> A Calzone - also called Panzerotto - is a half-moon shaped fold-over snack and here in Italy is considerated to be street food. They are truly delicious, and can be cooked either by frying or by baking. They are very popular all over Southen Italy, and are readily available at fast food shops.
> 
> The basic filling (tomatoes and mozzarella) can, and often is, be modified in many ways, for instance, including oives, anchovies, salami, and such like. The baked ones are lighter to eat while the fried versions get more votes for flavour.



I love a good calzone. There are actually places where you can get a pretty authentic calzone here in "Merca". Neapolitan pizza is getting easier to find, too. 

You might want to mention your "slices" or "bits" of mozzarella are from fresh mozzarella, not the stuff shredded in a bag that may not even be available in Italy. 

I make mine with sauce and fresh mozzarella, with some fresh basil from my garden or fresh oregano, also from my garden. Either one is good. I also like to add soppressata to mine.  

CD


----------



## di reston (Jul 24, 2017)

There are many, many versions for a calzone filling, and what I suggested was simply a basic indication of what you can do. As to the mozzarella, be sure, if you're using fresh mozzarella, that you drain it well. Also, make sure that the tomatoes are drained well, otherwise you might end up with a soggy mess. If you're using fresh toms, remove the skins and the seeds, and if they're out of a can, use the 'flesh' and not the juice. I find, also, that dried herbs can give a better result. Each to his own!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2017)

My daughter took me to the North End here in Boston. The bastion for Italian food here in Boston. We ordered a Calzone. It was horrible. Mostly thick bread with next to nothing for a filling. One slice of cheese and one slice of salami. 

Since then both of us make our own. We buy the cold cut ends (including cheeses) that are half price of what you would pay at the deli counter. I knead the dough in the bread machine. I always have bread flour on hand. And I place a thin layer of a pizza sauce on both sides of the Calzone. Sometimes if I have some frozen meatballs in the freezer, I use them instead. That is the glory of a Calzone. You can put whatever you want in them. 

Everyone in the family prefer the fried version.


----------



## di reston (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes. A calzone is definitely 'mix and match'. I love the idea of the meatball ones, and I'm definitely going to do these, so thanks for posting. What I posted was what makes a calzone a calzone.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2017)

di reston said:


> Yes. A calzone is definitely 'mix and match'. I love the idea of the meatball ones, and I'm definitely going to do these, so thanks for posting. What I posted was what makes a calzone a calzone.
> 
> di reston
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde



Just remember, if you are going to put a pizza sauce in it, if it is going to be for a walk-about, make sure it is thick enough to not drizzle down the front of you.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2017)

My favorite calzone filling is ricotta, mozzarella and thin slices of ham (or prosciutto).  Marinara sauce on the side to dip.


----------



## di reston (Jul 24, 2017)

The reason why you make the filling by cutting up the mozzarella into very small pieces and then mix the tomato sauce in to make a very thick filling when it's melted is to make sure that nothing will dribble down your clothes. You're absolutely right Addie! That means your tomato sauce needs to be suitably thick to do the job.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

Eric, 
there is a great video on YouTube "Artisian Bread in 5 minutes"  It makes a great pizza dough and is super easy and quick to make.

https://youtu.be/g_c53AYZMGM

Hope this helps


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 28, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Make your own. Strong bread flour/All Purpose flour + yeast + salt +a little sugar + warm water. No nasty additives & cheaper than the bought stuff and quicker because you don't have to traipse out to the shops to buy it.


And you can freeze them un-cooked before the final proving. Put a sheet of baking parchment/grease-proof paper between each one and pack in a bx or freezer bag and freeze. Just bring as many (or as few) as you need out of the freezer, allow to thaw and rise a bit, top and bake.

So much easier and quicker than standing in the queue at the supermarket checkout.


----------

